# Pregnancy symptoms returing after d&c



## ambercakes

Hello all:hi:

I posted this in the introduction spot as well as I'm just not sure where to post this one.

I have to say this is a fantastic site and huge, lots of information.
I'm not entirely sure where to post this question so I'll post it here and maybe people can share their thoughts/experiences.
i"ll try to keep this story short I was told I had a blighted ovum, I was 8 weeks when I found out. I decided to do the pill route first as I didn't want a D&C. The pills didn't work and 2 weeks after that on the 15th of March I had the D&C. At that point I had no pregnancy symptoms left as the egg had detached and was kinda just sitting around, weird I know. After the d&c it was pretty normal as the pills had removed pretty much everything but the egg sack. I bled lightly for 3 days then everything was fine no problems. Have since been :sex: not a lot just when we feel like it as I was feeling perfectly fine no cramps no pain nothing.
Anyways I took a test on the 20th of March to see if I still had the hcg in my system and it came back negative. This week(April 5th) I have been feeling every single pregnancy symptom I had when I was first pregnant, very crampy on and off every day, if it was my period coming I would have cramps non stop as its normal for me. Tingly feeling in uterus, aching boobs and nips, very nauseous with heartburn, blue veins, sensitive smell and I'm starving all the time. I poas in the afternoon on the 3rd and it was very positive right away. I thought that's impossible since I would have only ovulated that week if at all. Took another test when I got home and it was a very faint positive, same thing the next morning. Today it was negative.
So I'm not sure what to think or how I am supposed to be feeling after a d&c.
If I go by 4 weeks I should be getting my period next week but I am getting very confused by the return of these symptoms.

Can anyone tell me if this has happened to them after a d&c?
I really appreciate any advice or information, I don't really know anyone else that's gone through this where I could ask them what to expect, and the doctor is no help. Long story I wont get into.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

I don't have any good advice for you, but I wish you the best of luck. If your doctor is no help could you get a second opinion from another doctor?


----------



## Kallie3000

They might know more in the two week wait forums, but whatever the case, likely you should contact your health care provider.


----------



## ambercakes

Thanks for the replies ladies, I'll check over in 2 week wait too.
I could get a 2nd opinion but it'd take me like 2 weeks to get in to see the doctor if not more so I guess at that point i'd find out too.


----------



## addy1

I'm not sure what to tell you about the + and - tests...that is very confusing. But after my D&C, AF didn't return for over 5 weeks...so it may be a bit later then you expect. 

Take care and sorry you had to go through this, it is not easy.


----------



## icantdecide

im not 100% but maybe you could trying to post in try to conceive after a loss or pregnant after a loss. i found both forums really helpful and most ladies in there could relate. 

After I had a D&C my HCG levels disappeared almost immediately and was getting BFN straight away. I wasn't quite as far as long as you know (5+4).

I know this is easier said than done but try not to stress too much. Test again in a few days and good luck! This is such a confusing time i hope you get some answers soon 

xx


----------



## ambercakes

Thanks for your replies addy1 and icantdecide. It is very confusing for sure. Especially not knowing what to expect, I know everyone is different and its hard to compare. Its just these cramps that have me worried because they are almost exactly like what I had before I got my positive test. Anyways you are right no point in stressing over something you cant control. I'll check out the trying to conceive after a loss and see what they have to say there.
I was 8 weeks, but the egg sac measured at 5 weeks, sorry I forgot to mention that part oops, I guess it just stopped growing.:shrug:


----------

